# geeignete Pflanzen für den (kleineren) Miniteich



## Annett (4. Okt. 2010)

Hallo an alle Miniteichler hier im Forum.


Nachdem beispielsweise Niri schon einige ihrer Teichpflanzen  (__ Schwanenblume?) wegen "Nichteignung" für ihre Miniteiche abgeben hat, beschäftigt mich schon länger die Frage, welche Pflanzen für den Miniteich (sagen wir mal bis 100 l, also eher kleinere Wannen/Gefäße) besonders geeignet sind?  
Oder umgekehrt: Welche Pflanzen eignen sich nach Euren Erfahrungen eher nicht für den Miniteichbereich und was ist der Grund?

Kann man das so pauschal überhaupt sagen?

Ich habe in dem einen Mörtelkübel nur Unterwasserpflanzen und in der Zinkwanne, welche ihre leichte Undichtigkeit nach dem Winter anscheinend selbst wieder abgedichtet hat, Tannenwedel und __ Iris, welche beide die zwischenzeitlichen "extremen" Schwankungen bisher gut weggesteckt haben. 
Irgendwie würde ich gern mehr aus den Minis im neuen Jahr machen und wäre daher für Pflanzenvorschläge äußerst dankbar.


----------



## MadDog (4. Okt. 2010)

*AW: geeignete Pflanzen für den (kleineren) Miniteich*

Hallo Annett,

ich halte also sehr viel von __ Wasserminze. Diese hat den Vorteil das sie hochwächst, ca. 40-50 cm und einen schönen Minzduft absondert. Blühzeit ist Juli - September.
Wasserminze bildet zwar lange Wurzeln als Ableger, aber diese lassen sich relativ leicht abschneiden.

Gruß

Frank


----------



## Eugen (4. Okt. 2010)

*AW: geeignete Pflanzen für den (kleineren) Miniteich*

Hey Annett,

ich würde von starken Wucherern abraten. Eine __ Iris,die ich in einer Badewanne habe, fliegt im nächsten Frühjahr raus. Auch auf "nicht horstige" __ Seggen oder __ Binsen würde ich verzichten.
Ansonsten ist es Geschmackssache. Meine Intention für Miniteiche war recht einfach. Kleine bzw. kleinblütige Pflanzen gingen bei mir im großen Teich "unter", deswegen gabs die Minis.
Obwohl "schachtelhalmgeschädigt"  gefällen mir diese immer noch sehr. In einem Mini kann man sie viel besser im Zaum halten.
Typha minima und Cyperus longus (in Töpfen gepflanzt) sehen auch recht schön als "Hintergrundpflanze" aus.
Butomus ist etwas heikel wegen der geringen Wassertiefe. Allerdings hat die heuer bei mir trotzdem geblüht.
Schön ist auch der Kleefran,__ Sumpffarn od. die diversen Wassernabelarten.
Allerdings bilden die auch "Ausläufer". Deshalb sind die bei mir in kleinen,runden Töpfen eingesperrt. So lassen sie sich auch leicht rausnehmen und überwintern.
__ Hecht-, __ Pfeilkraut und __ Froschlöffel gehen problemlos. __ Igelkolben mit Einschränkung.
Tannenwedel, kleinwüchsig sieht auch apart aus.
Froschbiß und wirkliche Zwergseerosen, wobei es die N.tetragona mehr mit kälterem Wasser hat.

Nicht nehmen würde ich __ Fieberklee,__ Papageienfeder,Sumpfblutauge und __ Wasserminze.
(wegen ihrer "Unzähmbarkeit"  )

Als submerse Pflanzen hab ich in meinen Minis alle Arten,die ich so besitze.
Aber immer nur eine Art pro Mini. 

Für den Nährstoffentzug schwimmen Azolla und Lemna. Aber Vorsicht,wenn sie die ganze Fläche bedecken,was sehr schön aussieht,haben die Submersen ein Problem.

Um die Frage,was nehme ich nun für Pflanzen, zu umgehen, rate ich dir zu mehreren Minis.


----------



## Christine (4. Okt. 2010)

*AW: geeignete Pflanzen für den (kleineren) Miniteich*

Hi Annett,

das kommt auch ein bisschen darauf an, ob ich nachher noch Wasseroberfläche sehen möchte...so hab ich in einem Mörtelkübel Tannenwedel, Zungenhahnenfuß, __ Gilbweiderich und dazwischen lebt der __ Froschbiss....ein anderer Kübel ist nur mit __ Wasserminze gefüllt....in einem dritten sitzen in einem Körbchen Palmwedelsegge und im Wasser dümpeln Froschbiss, __ Hornkraut und eine kleine (fränkische) __ Krebsschere.

In einem Anderen Mini wachsen - neben einer Miniseerose - __ Rohrkolben (frag nicht welcher - aber in einem Topf eingesperrt), zwei __ Binsen- oder Seggenartige (Name? ), Sumpfblutauge und __ Wasserschlauch. 

Wer wuchert, wird gnadenlos gestutzt.


----------



## Dachfrosch (4. Okt. 2010)

*AW: geeignete Pflanzen für den (kleineren) Miniteich*



Eugen schrieb:


> Um die Frage,was nehme ich nun für Pflanzen, zu umgehen, rate ich dir zu mehreren Minis.



Sehr sehr hinterhältig..... - aber ich mach es genauso


----------



## Annett (5. Okt. 2010)

*AW: geeignete Pflanzen für den (kleineren) Miniteich*

Moin.

Vielen Dank für die Aufzählungen. 
Die meisten dieser Pflanzen habe ich ja bereits in den beiden "normalen" Teichen. 
Auch der Hinweis von Eugen nur eine Unterwasserpflanze je Mini einzusetzen ist gut. Bei mir ist es bisher eher ein Misch-Masch, aber das läßt sich ändern... 

Mit __ Froschbiss hatte ich bisher kein rechtes Glück. Weder im Hauptteich, noch im Mini. 

@Christine
Hälst Du alle Pflanzen in Töpfchen eingesperrt?
Dass Eugen frei auspflanzt (zumindest größtenteils) habe ich ja schon bei der Anlage von Doris & Erwins Miniteich anläßlich des TT 2009 gesehen.


----------



## Christine (5. Okt. 2010)

*AW: geeignete Pflanzen für den (kleineren) Miniteich*

Hi Annett,

die Töpfe erfüllen einen doppelten Zweck - zum einen steht der __ Rohrkolben in tieferem Substrat und ist eingesperrt - zum anderen hängt der Miniquellstein auf dem Rand des Topfes.

Die Palmwedelsegge im anderen Bottich hängt in einem nierenförmigen Korb (ich glaub, die sind von Gardena), der aufgebockt auf Ziegelsteinen steht, damit sie die Pflanzhöhe erreicht. Der Rest ist - bis auf die Miniseerose - frei ausgepflanzt


----------



## niri (10. Okt. 2010)

*AW: geeignete Pflanzen für den (kleineren) Miniteich*

Hallo Annett,

du hast recht, ich habe mich tatsächlich dieses Jahr von meiner schönen __ Schwanenblume getrennt , die ich seit mehreren Jahren hatte und die sich bei mir auch gut vermehrt hat. Nur geblüht hat sie nie :?. Ich habe an mehreren Stellen gelesen, dass sie frei ausgepflanzt sich am Wohlsten fühlt, in einem recht großen Kübel für sich allein trotz Dünger verweigerte sie das Blühen. Nachdem ich sah, wie toll diese Pflanze in großen Teichen aussieht und blüht, gab ich sie ab. Ich würde sie nicht mehr für meine Minis nehmen, jedoch kann sie durchaus in einem Mini wachsen, als ungeeignet würde ich sie nicht bezeichnen.

Meine Favoriten für Minis sind zur Zeit: __ Sumpfdotterblume (Caltha palustris), __ Eidechsenschwanz (Houttunya cordata "Chameleon"- überwintert in der Garage, da frostempfindlich), Cyperngras (Cyperus longus), flammender __ Hahnenfuß (Ranunculus flammula), __ Kleefarn (ebenso frostempfindlich und wird in der Garage überwintwert), diverse Irisarten, gut macht sich die anspruchslose Sumpfsimse (Eleocharis palustris) in einem fast geschlossenen Topf, auch größere Typhaarten (z.B. laxmanii) oder __ Kalmus sind reizvoll in größeren Minis. Die obligatorischen __ Pfeilkraut und __ Hechtkraut sind zu schön, um auf sie zu verzichten, auch wenn ihre Pflege in Minis nicht ganz so einfach ist. Alles, was wuchern könnte, kommt bei mir in fast geschlossene Töpfe, Wurzelwerk, das aus den Töpfen ragt, entferne ich regelmäßig. Und ich probiere ständig auch neue Pflanzen aus . 

LG
Ina


----------



## Annett (10. Okt. 2010)

*AW: geeignete Pflanzen für den (kleineren) Miniteich*

Hallo Ina.

Auch Dir vielen Dank für Deine Rückmeldung.

__ Kleefarn und __ Eidechsenschwanz besahs ich mal - jedoch sind sie beide nicht wirklich gut im Freien über den Winter gekommen... Indoorüberwinterungen sind mir bisher zu aufwendig. 
Was die __ Schwanenblume angeht, so frage ich mich ehrlich gesagt ein wenig, wie so ein langer dünner Blütenstiel mit einer Blütendolde in bis zu 1m Höhe an/in einem eher kleinen Miniteich aussieht? 

Da Seerosen ebenfalls Pflanzen sind, würde ich gern die Frage nachschieben, welche Sorten Ihr in diesem Zusammenhang (kleinerer Miniteich) für besonders geeignet haltet. 
Dass die N.tetragona es lieber etwas kühler mag, erwähnte Eugen ja bereits und ich teile diese Feststellung. Mir hatte es dieses Jahr fast die gesamte Nachzucht durch die Hitze im schwarzen Mörtelkübel gekillt.


----------



## Eugen (10. Okt. 2010)

*AW: geeignete Pflanzen für den (kleineren) Miniteich*

Hi Annett
ich hab ja einige Seerosen in Kübeln bzw. Badewannen.
Aber welche sind wirklich geeignet 
__ Aurora,__ Helvola und __ Sioux habe ich nun schon seit 2-4 Jahren. Die brauchen warmes Wasser und haben heuer max. 0,5 m² Platz gebraucht. (extra für dich grad ausgemessen  ) Auch bei nur 15-20cm Wasserstand blühten sie heuer die ganze Saison sehr reichlich.
Die Solfatare sollte auch gehen,ist allerdings nicht einfach zu bekommen und recht zickig.
Sulphurea und Baby Red haben für meinen Geschmack zu große Blätter für einen Mini. Geht,sieht aber für meinen Geschmack nicht wirklich gut aus.
Deine __ Rosennymphe macht sich im ersten Jahr auch recht gut in der Badewanne, denke allerdings,daß sie letztendlich zu groß wird.
Wegen der Wassererwärmung in Minis tendiere ich zu gelben bzw. veränderlichen (Halb-)Zwergen . Wenn Tetragonas,dann den Mini nicht vollsonnig stellen oder aber bei straker Hitze immer wieder kaltes Wasser einbringen.
Ist halt meine Erfahrung bisher. 
Es gibt sicherlich noch mehr Seerosen,die man in Minis pflegen kann.
Meine Experimente bewegen sich ja noch in den Kinderschuhen.


----------



## niri (11. Okt. 2010)

*AW: geeignete Pflanzen für den (kleineren) Miniteich*

Hallo Annett,

meine Empfehlungen für kleinere Minis wären außer der bereits von Eugen gennanten "__ Helvola" die neueren Sorten "Walter Pagels" und "Little Sue". Ich habe beide seit 2 Jahren und bin so richtig begeistert von diesen Pflanzen. Blüten sind bei den beiden schön groß, fast größer als ihre Blätter und die Blätter sind klein und hübsch. Beide sind blühfreudig, wobei "Little Sue" an Blühfreudigkeit unübertroffen ist. Beide lieben warmes Wasser besonders "Little Sue", beide kommen auch mit etwas Schatten und wenig Platz gut zurecht, sind sehr gesund uns robust. N. "Walter Pagels" braucht ein etwas größeres Pflanzgefäß, da ihre Rhizome sich gerne etwas ausbreiten. Ansonsten ist die Pflanze sehr kompakt und für Wassertiefe ab 15-20 cm bestens geeignet, sie blüht auch bei kühlem Wetter. Die Rhizome von "Little Sue" breiten sich langsamer aus, sie blüht aber bei kühlem Wetter ungern . 

LG
Ina


----------

